# Site insecure?



## I like Skol (27 Nov 2020)

OK, what's going on here?

I click on the site home page, no problems;






Click on this thread page 1, no problems;





Go to page 2 of the same thread and suddenly my little padlock icon changes to a warning triangle. Not just once, but each time I visit this page.





Why might this be happening and should I be worried?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Nov 2020)

Usually if there’s an embedded picture thats served via http.


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

Lock disappears for me on the second page, nothing replaces it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2020)

Is it alright now?


----------



## si_c (27 Nov 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Is it alright now?


Working for me.


----------



## numbnuts (27 Nov 2020)

Opps it was me  funny that giff has been up there since lockdown


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2020)

Lock is there on both pages.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Opps it was me  funny that giff has been up there since lockdown


It might be that something has changed on the site the GIF came from........ or possibly it's that nobody noticed until now.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2020)

All good for me too @Rickshaw Phil.


----------

